# Sb 474



## funderburkjason (Mar 25, 2010)

There is a bill in the GA senate it is bill SB 474. Everyone needs to email their congressman and voice their opinion against this bill. The bill itself is ok but the amendment is trying to stop training season for bear dogs in all counties that dont have an open season for bear hunting with dogs. That means all of ga except south ga will be closed to running bear with dogs. If they pass it they will be on to deer or rabbits or something else soon. We have to stop these bills before they end  up taking all of our hunting rights.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 26, 2010)

SB 474 is a good bill that also makes it legal to pick up roadkill.

Makes sense to restrict running bears with dogs out of season the same as you would in season.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Mar 26, 2010)

This amendment does not make sense for hound hunters!

This is just another freedom that anti hunters and anti-dog hunters are trying to steal from us. Wake up people.

The point of the original post was for those of us who enjoy keeping, feeding and training dogs for bear will no longer be able to train our dogs on bear anywhere except those few counties in SGA. So all of you houndsmen in NGA who enjoy this (and there are plenty that do), please speak up and call/email your congressman and voice your opinion to say NO to this amendment.

And for those of us training our bear dogs on hogs, keep in mind that if the amendment is passed and you're in NGA, you'd have to prove in court that you were training on hogs and not bear.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks to all the helped! SB 474 passed with only 2 NA's.


----------



## mrcpntcst (Mar 26, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Thanks to all the helped! SB 474 passed with only 2 NA's.



That's too bad


----------



## funderburkjason (Mar 26, 2010)

mrcpntcst said:


> That's too bad



Why would anyone who is a dog hunter or a hunter period want this bill to pass. Wake up people!! When these folks get their foot in the door it is all gonna be over with.


----------



## mrcpntcst (Mar 26, 2010)

funderburkjason said:


> Why would anyone who is a dog hunter or a hunter period want this bill to pass. Wake up people!! When these folks get their foot in the door it is all gonna be over with.



I'm agreeing with you


----------



## swamp_plotts (Mar 26, 2010)

I was watching, but only caught the last end of it. It said pass by substitute, which I think means it passed with a revision.  I don't know what the revision was.    When calling, 2 secretaries told me that the language of sec. 1 would be dropped, that was Tues...what the heck...that was mighty crooked if ya ask me! 

Unless they haven't posted the revised edition, dog hunters got hit hard...but it still must go through the House, right?


----------



## ngabearhunter (Mar 27, 2010)

So at least 2 people who voted had any sense. This topic is very important to alot of hound hunters, no matter what your game. It shows you how quick legislation can happen.

Unfortunately the enemy is among us and doesn't understand that hunters need to stick together and fight for what's right. 

It's not over yet, we lost a battle but not the war!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 27, 2010)

The enemy IS among us but it is not who some would have you believe.

Why do you think this legislation was put forward?

Do you think it was brought because the few people running bear with dogs in the mountains were respecting the rights of others and the resource? Do you think there is nothing better we could do with our vacation time?

Of course not. 

Why would anyone bother to go through this?

It was written, and hundreds of Georgia Sportsmen & women have had to sacrifice their time & resources to see to it that it was passed because a very, very, small minority of slobs, mostly from outside of Georgia have no respect for other hunters or our resources.

Some are working to protect the rights and privileges of hunters while others work to selfishly tear us all down.

Are you a slob? Or are you a sportsman with a proud heritage that is worth protecting?

There are only two choices.


----------



## swamp_plotts (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote: It was written, and hundreds of Georgia Sportsmen & women have had to sacrifice their time & resources to see to it that it was passed because a very, very, small minority of slobs, mostly from outside of Georgia have no respect for other hunters or our resources.

If such a "very, very small minority of slobs" were the problem, why give up the right entirely?  Couldn't the bill have been reworded as to protect the sport, but protect our resident hunters and our resources as well?  I could think of a few ways. The way you worded that post, mechdawg, sounds extremely unconstitutional in nature (no offense).  I've never experienced the events going on in NGA, but it doesn't make sense to get rid of the sport completely.  I personally just like to run my dogs, I only went 1 day during our 9-day season.  i don't really care about killing them, i just like to run and tree. No harm there...
I also believe there was some outside influence (ANTIs), as the speaker in the well claimed dogs kill the cubs. I do not know a bear hunter who would turn out on a cub, and even if the dogs came across one by chance, the cub would climb to safety.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 28, 2010)

The bill did not 'get rid of the sport completely'. In fact does not effect hunting with dogs. All the dog hunting seasons remain in tact and dog training can still be done in those counties.

The bill was produced because local hunters and property owners were complaining about the practice.

It would have been unconstitutional not protect their rights. 

Anti-hunters were not involved.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 28, 2010)

So in plain english... 

What are the points of this new law? 


It does - 

X 

X 

X 

Thanks! 

Ron


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 28, 2010)

It prohibits training bear chase dogs in counties where there is no season for hunting bear with dogs.

It has zero effect in counties where bear hunting with dogs is legal.

It also makes it legal to pick up roadkill bears as long as you report the kill within 48 hours.


----------



## funderburkjason (Mar 28, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> The enemy IS among us but it is not who some would have you believe.
> 
> Why do you think this legislation was put forward?
> 
> ...



I dont understand why anyone who calls theirselves a hunter is for legislation that takes away a hunting season. Whether its a kill season or a training season its still a sport. Doesnt look like you  are trying to protect hunters rights to me.Where i live we have florida hunters come up and cause problems and try to kill every deer in sight. That doesnt mean i want them to do away with deer season. I dont have any bear dogs but have been hunting in south ga during training season. I can see no good out of closing a hunting season. Once these anti hunter ultra liberals get their way on this they will be on to something else and it just may be a sport you enjoy.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 28, 2010)

funderburkjason said:


> Once these anti hunter ultra liberals get their way on this they will be on to something else and it just may be a sport you enjoy.



Your libelous attempt to label Georgia's ultra conservative legislature as 'ultra liberal' points to your lack of understanding of the landscape of Georgia.

Why don't you answer the questions in my post that you quoted?


----------



## swamp_plotts (Mar 28, 2010)

I must say that the bill does "get rid of the sport completely" .  While it does not affect counties with a bear season for dogs, there are only 5 counties with a season.  North GA bear hunters are out of their sport completely.  This WAS IN FACT a bill AGAINST the houndsman.  And once the foot is in the door, it is much harder to close it before they step on in and rob you of all of your rights...


----------



## funderburkjason (Mar 28, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Your libelous attempt to label Georgia's ultra conservative legislature as 'ultra liberal' points to your lack of understanding of the landscape of Georgia.
> 
> Why don't you answer the questions in my post that you quoted?



Which question is that? Am i a slob or am i a Sportsman.
I am a sportsman who enjoys hunting with hounds and still hunting. Are you a member of PETA or HSUS?  I was speaking of the anti hunters in these organizations who push for legislation like this that i call Ultra Liberals.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 28, 2010)

funderburk,

Legislation is written, sponsored and passed by legislators on behalf of their constituents. 

In this case hunters and property owners who were fed up with with people who act without concern for the rights of others supported this legislation. 

Nothing liberal or anti-hunting about the move.

In this case the vote was passed by a huge legislative landslide by a very conservative legislature heavily populated by Sportsmen.

I'm sure efforts to label their actions as anti-hunting or liberal will not endear your point of view to them.


----------



## funderburkjason (Mar 28, 2010)

You never answered my question. And by the way the majority of laws are passed because of politics and lobbyist and not the constituents. And i am just wondering how you could say "The bill is a good bill that will certainly serve to protect the best interest of all hunters including us dog hunters.". Dont know what kind of dog hunter you call youself but any one for legislation against hunting is not a hunter period in my book.
__________________


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Mar 29, 2010)

This is just another toothless law in Georgia, forcing hunters money out of state. I will still run my hounds in North Georgia, as will all other houndsmen and women I know. We will now be forced to do it as hog hunters, instead of bear hunters. This law is just an attempt to stop running the bears away from those properties where bears are being fed illegally. The folks with mountain properties that want to see bears in the yard, and illegally feed them, are the ones who won this victory. My family and friends who enjoy the time we had together, chasing our hounds have lost. My sons will go back to the video games, and computer, and I will travel to a state where I can still train my hounds on bears. We should be looking for ways to keep our kids in the woods, not take them away. Thanks to all who have fought this bill. Those of you who have supported it have done us a great injustice. We can only train in 5 counties in South Georgia, on  the Florida border, 6 hours from my house. Why couldn't we have gone to a permit system where the Georgia WRD could have controlled who, when, and where the hounds could be trained, and made revenue to manage the resource by that process? But no, we had to slam another law into place, without researching the options. This SB 474 is really bad for Georgia sportsmen and women and I dont want to ever hear the Georgia DNR complain that they dont have enough funds again!!!!


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg, what do you want to bet that the chasing of hogs with hounds in the mountains is next? The hound hunters and other sportsmen were blind-sided by this bill, and not many of us even knew about it until very recently. This was pushed through the potlitical process very quickly, by design. I do take offense to your labelling anyone who opposed this bill as a slob, and hope to meet you someday, so that we can discuss how bad this bill truly was for Georgia and its sportsmen as a whole. Do you know how many complaints were received on bear hound trainers? No, you do not. The reason you dont know is because not even the Georgia WRD can provide an accurate number. Do you know how many families appreciated the fact that bears were being chased, and discouraged from being in their yards. No, of course not, because no one was asked. What I do know is that there were several other options that would have been better for everyone involved., including a permit system. But that is no longer an option. If this was truely about hounds trespassing on private lands, why is no one complaining about the hog hunters? Same dogs, same hunters. Reason is because no body wants to see hogs on their lands, only bears.........


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Mar 29, 2010)

Folks, I have just heard from my Representative, Mark Hamilton, and he said the bill, SB 474, has only passed the Senate. *It has not passed in the House*. This bill is not law yet!!! We have time to continue to educate our legislators on this issue. Keep contacting your Representatives and let them know if you are against this bill. This is how the legislative process works!!!!.....


----------



## funderburkjason (Mar 29, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> This is just another toothless law in Georgia, forcing hunters money out of state. I will still run my hounds in North Georgia, as will all other houndsmen and women I know. We will now be forced to do it as hog hunters, instead of bear hunters. This law is just an attempt to stop running the bears away from those properties where bears are being fed illegally. The folks with mountain properties that want to see bears in the yard, and illegally feed them, are the ones who won this victory. My family and friends who enjoy the time we had together, chasing our hounds have lost. My sons will go back to the video games, and computer, and I will travel to a state where I can still train my hounds on bears. We should be looking for ways to keep our kids in the woods, not take them away. Thanks to all who have fought this bill. Those of you who have supported it have done us a great injustice. We can only train in 5 counties in South Georgia, on  the Florida border, 6 hours from my house. Why couldn't we have gone to a permit system where the Georgia WRD could have controlled who, when, and where the hounds could be trained, and made revenue to manage the resource by that process? But no, we had to slam another law into place, without researching the options. This SB 474 is really bad for Georgia sportsmen and women and I dont want to ever hear the Georgia DNR complain that they dont have enough funds again!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> I agree with you completely.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree totally with bullsprig, this was an out of the blue deal. Makes no sense that DNR wants to kill more bears this year, even cubs, yet somebody is concerned about us training hounds on bear. 

There were certainly options to explore that would have worked in the situation to cut out or limit the slobs. Maybe even do like WV and limit training during most of the year to residents only. 

We dog hunters would have negotiated just about anything reasonable if given the chance. Instead, we get the door shut in our faces and the politics of this situation take over.

I train in NC for bear too and I use the same common sense that God gave me over there. I'm a sportsman where ever I go. Now, unless we can beat this in the House, my kids will not be able to train for bear in GA.

And I also agree, hogs hunters are next. I do want to thank the hound hunters who are not training on bear for supporting us that do. We are a minority and need to stick together.


----------



## siberian1 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have mixed feelings.  I have seen bear doggers, supposedly training their dogs, allow the hounds to kill the cubs that were with a sow they were chasing.  Its hard to take up for bear doggers when all I have seen is the Scum that the sport attracts.


----------



## swamp_plotts (Apr 1, 2010)

siberian1 said:


> I have mixed feelings.  I have seen bear doggers, supposedly training their dogs, allow the hounds to kill the cubs that were with a sow they were chasing.  Its hard to take up for bear doggers when all I have seen is the Scum that the sport attracts.



While it is bad for them to do that, that is an exception, not a rule...the same kind of thing HSUS uses to try to undermine the agricultural industry.  I do not know any hunter who would do such a thing, but neither do I know a father who abuses his children, though we all know they are out there...a bad example, but the concept is the same.  It is obvious that you have not seen very much, or deep down you hold an inborn grudge.  I am sorry to hear that is all you've seen, but there are a lot more respectful houndsmen out there than there are of the kind you describe.


----------



## siberian1 (Apr 1, 2010)

swamp_plotts said:


> While it is bad for them to do that, that is an exception, not a rule...the same kind of thing HSUS uses to try to undermine the agricultural industry.  I do not know any hunter who would do such a thing, but neither do I know a father who abuses his children, though we all know they are out there...a bad example, but the concept is the same.  It is obvious that you have not seen very much, or deep down you hold an inborn grudge.  I am sorry to hear that is all you've seen, but there are a lot more respectful houndsmen out there than there are of the kind you describe.



I know you are  right about there being better houndsmen out there.  My experience is an isolated event and I will try not to label the entire community as such.  I also understand that this could snowball into other sports such as squirrel hunting with dogs etc etc.


----------



## swamp_plotts (Apr 1, 2010)

You are exactly right.  This is an attempt to get in the door.  Virgina is currently under the fight of restricting dog hunting period.  You should see the letter the Pres of HSUS sent to members...it's horrific. But thanks for your last post siberian1, it means a lot.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 5, 2010)

Folks..It was incorrectly reported in GON 's April issue that SB 474 died in committee on 03/25/2010. THIS IS NOT TRUE. SB 474 is alive and in the House following its second reading. Please continue the fight against this bill to take more of our hunting traditions away!!!!  Contact your representatives to ask that they put SB 474 in the Agriculture Committee and vote AGAINST SB 474. The time is now before they slam this thing through the House, as they did in the Senate!!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 5, 2010)

My goodness! Why in the world would you want to put something relative to wildlife in the Agriculture Committee?

Makes about as much sense as a screen door on a submarine.


----------



## funderburkjason (Apr 5, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> My goodness! Why in the world would you want to put something relative to wildlife in the Agriculture Committee?
> 
> Makes about as much sense as a screen door on a submarine.



What makes no sense is someone like you calling yourself a houndsman and supporting a piece of legislation like this that strips away our rights.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 5, 2010)

Because, Mechanicaldawg, the Agriculture Committee is the legislative committee that deals with issues related to animals in our wonderful state. You should really stop posting on issues that you know nothing about. First claiming that SB 474 was now a law, and now, once again, you demonstrate that you know nothing of how our government works and functions by questioning why we would want this law to be placed before the committee that deals with exactly those types of proposed laws. Dont confuse this issue with an issue for the Game, Fish and Parks committee, because training of dogs, where game is not harvested, is a matter for the Agriculture committee, where laws related to domesticated animals are referred.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 6, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> Because, Mechanicaldawg, the Agriculture Committee is the legislative committee that deals with issues related to animals in our wonderful state. You should really stop posting on issues that you know nothing about. First claiming that SB 474 was now a law, and now, once again, you demonstrate that you know nothing of how our government works and functions by questioning why we would want this law to be placed before the committee that deals with exactly those types of proposed laws. Dont confuse this issue with an issue for the Game, Fish and Parks committee, because training of dogs, where game is not harvested, is a matter for the Agriculture committee, where laws related to domesticated animals are referred.



The determination of the 'proper' committee for assignment of legislation (other than legislation that by statute must be referred to specific committees, e.g., appropriation, compensation and retirement bills) lies solely with the Speaker of the House or the President of the Senate.  Generally, that determination is based on the subject matter of the bill and/or the law(s) the bill affects.  Generally, measures affecting agriculture (Title 2) and animals (Title 4) are assigned to the House Agriculture and Consumer Affairs Committee and measures affecting game & fish or hunting (Title 27) are assigned to the House Game, Fish & Parks Committee.  SB 474 affects Title 27.  Training of Hunting Dogs is covered in Title 27, Chapter 3, Code Section 17 and Collision of wildlife with a motor vehicle is covered in Title 27, Chapter 3, Code Section 47.  Further, while hunting dogs may be domestic animals, bears are wildlife.  Thus, the 'proper' committee for consideration of this bill is the House Game, Fish and Parks Committee to which the Speaker has already assigned SB 474 and did so after its First Reading in the House.  Since the bill is already in Committee, the only way its committee assignment may be changed is through a motion of the Floor of the House, which would have to be approved by a majority of the House.  Calling the Speaker's office with your request, at this point, is unlikely to affect the Committee assignment for SB 474.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 6, 2010)

And that Sir, is exactly why we had asked David Ralston to place the bill into the Agricultural Committee. As Speaker of the House , he can do exactly that. We will see where the saga goes next. Also, if my House Representative is correct, a bill is read twice before going to committee. That was my understanding as well.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 6, 2010)

The bill has already been read twice in the House and the Speaker assigned it to the Game, Fish & Parks Committee.  In fact, this occurred March 31.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 6, 2010)

That is correct. In your previous post you had said it went to committee after the first reading. I was simply clarifying that point.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg, you are obviously as passionate about your hatred of bear hound training as I am passionate about my love for it. We will never agree, and therefore to continue this thread is a waste of our time. I just wish you could understand that not all, or even a majority of bear houndsmen and women are slobs, as you have described. If we would just enforce the laws that already exist, like trespassing and illegally feeding bears, almost all of the previously mentioned complaints would take care of themselves. I hope to meet you in the woods someday, so we could discuss this like men. I will be running my pack and enjoying life, no matter what happens with SB 474.


----------



## LanceColeman (Apr 6, 2010)

I think the entire committee needs to come up here and LIVE with the nasty things before "THEY" living in their condos in hotlanta think THEY know whats best for "us" and how "we" hunt and live. Let THEM deal with an animal DnR treats like it's on the endangered species list as it strows their trash all over the place, tears open their shed doors, trashes their Gardens, tear down bird feeders , break the branches out of your fruit trees, and decimate the local whitetail fawn population on the national forest you hunt. There's absolutely no way people living and commuting in the middle of atlanta that think the addition of a few Marines and their families are going to make the Island of Guam capsize in to the ocean have enough sense to make a decision like this. They're clueless.

And before someone says "oh this isn't about hunting bears! It's only about training dogs in certain places!" News flash. Their families up here that call people to come to their property to "train those dogs" on bears in order to run the bears off their property because id not they'll destroy up to 80% of their corn crop. It effects how some folks live.

They look at two things. ONE who's going to grease a pocket the slickest, and TWO what "OTHER" thing can they sneak in on the coat tail of the bill and get Passed.

Ahem Mr. Speaker we would like to pass this bill in to law that says you can no longer train bear dogs. And while we're at it we would like to add that it's now legal to pick up a road killed bear, and also please pay no attention to the small print at the bottom of the page that says stroking a hamsters fur the wrong way will now be classified as a misdemeanor.

You are speaking of TRAINING. *IF* this passes?? Within 5 yrs you can forget ANY type of hunting/gun dog training on public lands and any other thing they can remove to make it more difficult to HUNT with dogs.

Read carefully all the ammunition taxes and FFA dealer regulations. These aren't to "make  America safer" these are to make it harder to get bullets for your gun! Read the stipulations on the clip fed firearm ban. It's not just covering an AR 15. It covers everything from your glock to my model 25 22!

Go on.. lettem getta foot in. Only hunting you'll be doing is on yer stupid video game.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 7, 2010)

Lance....If you know of someone who would like their nuisance bears chased away, please let me know. I have a good pack of bear hounds that love a chase. As long as SB 474 is in committee, and not a law, lets take advantage of the opportunity......Hopefully SB 474 will not pass, but for now, lets enjoy our traditional past time.........And I would love to have you join us on a run anytime!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Apr 7, 2010)

Lady I go to church with basically LIVES center a buncha corn fields. both properties each side of her raise corn. They're up around the turners corner area. They useed to have someone from NC come down and run them once bears started showing up in the crops, but last year the fella had sold all hgis dogs and stopped hunting them. I'll have her find out if they still need someone and if they do I'll PM ya and put you in touch with em . They aint got the corn in the ground yet so maybe a good time to get in early.

My favorite mt. top sits above a couple big subdivisions. usually late summer early fdall they're down in the sub divisions tippin trash cans and tearin up bird feeders. But once the acorns start fallin they climb back up where I deer hunt and mess up my deer huntin. maybe you can come up and run them back down in the subdivision where they aint messin up my deer huntin too


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 7, 2010)

I would love to help anyway I can.......


----------



## swamp_plotts (Apr 12, 2010)

SB 474 is scheduled to be in heard in committee meeting at 11:00 am on Tuesday (tomorrow) in Capital room 403. If you can attend this meeting folks will gather on the second floor in the rotunda at 10:00 am.  Need as many "pro"hunters there as possible.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 13, 2010)

Swamp Plotts.....Unfortunately, I was unable to be present at the Game,Fish and Parks committee meeting today at the Capitol. Any news on how it went and how the dog sportsmen and women of Georgia were represented?


----------



## swamp_plotts (Apr 13, 2010)

No, I haven't heard yet...


----------



## MULE (Apr 13, 2010)

swamp_plotts said:


> SB 474 is scheduled to be in heard in committee meeting at 11:00 am on Tuesday (tomorrow) in Capital room 403. If you can attend this meeting folks will gather on the second floor in the rotunda at 10:00 am.  Need as many "pro"hunters there as possible.


Keep in mind there is just as many anti-hunters as hunters on here. Don't be fooled into thinking just because they talk about hunting here and there, they are hunters either.


----------



## MULE (Apr 14, 2010)

The bear training was removed from the bill, and it went thru as it was originally intended.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 15, 2010)

MULE said:


> The bear training was removed from the bill, and it went thru as it was originally intended.



So everybody wins...


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 15, 2010)

is there verifiable documentation to that effect?


----------



## MULE (Apr 15, 2010)

what do you mean?


----------



## JBowers (Apr 15, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> is there verifiable documentation to that effect?


 
The parties (Bear Dog Trainers, GWF & DNR) were brought together to discuss the issue and determine whether there is a better approach to providing & maintaining the opportunity to train while minimizing the conflicts that have arisen.  An agreement was reached and a substitute bill that strikes the language prohibiting the running of bears with dogs was approved by the committee.


----------



## RTWILLIAMS71 (Apr 16, 2010)

*These is great news*

I am gald they passed this bill. Dog hunting in the north ga area should be letf alone.


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 18, 2010)




----------



## MULE (May 18, 2010)

JBowers said:


> The parties (Georgia Hunting and Fish Federation, Bear Dog Trainers, GWF & DNR) were brought together to discuss the issue and determine whether there is a better approach to providing & maintaining the opportunity to train while minimizing the conflicts that have arisen.  An agreement was reached and a substitute bill that strikes the language prohibiting the running of bears with dogs was approved by the committee.


Fixed it for you. 

The Georgia Wildlife Federation wanted the training done away with.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 16, 2010)

This is a problem whether you are a houndsman or not.  Back in the 70's the antis were successful in turning houndsmen against trappers in Florida resulting in outlawing leghold traps, the houndsmen were the most vocal anti-trapping group in florida, as they were in Georgia during the same time frame, fortunately they were not successful in Ga..  Now the antis are pitting the stump hunters against the houndsmen.  I am a hunter, fisherman and trapper, while I have no hounds now and have not for many a year, I support houndsmen regardless of their misguided antitrapping stances in the past.  All outdoor sportsmen must stand together because one day when the antis come after the stump hunters, there will be no houndsmen to support the stump hunters and there won't be trappers either.

I don't care what anyone says, if you are for this bill you are not a true sportsman PERIOD! There are slobs in every outdoor endevor, whether hunting, fishing, hiking or camping.  To go after a whole activity because of a few slobs is foolish.  The reason folks want to keep it legal in North Ga. is because of the public land, in south Georgia the bear dogging is done on private land so it is not open to everyone.  To a paraphrase a famous quote "We must all hang together, or surely we will hang seperately".


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 17, 2010)

Well there is a anti here with a big red circle avatar..LOL.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think the big red circle used to be a big picture of a badge?????


----------

